# Pleco-Friendly Plants



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I just got the new 55 up and running, and I need some live plants. My lighting can't support anything super fancy, so I guess I'm looking for broad-leaved. Considering my pleco tries to eat (or clean) the fake plant, I assume he'll eat the real one. Do you just hope he does not devour it, or are there any plants it will not go for? thanks


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I currently have Water Sprite in my 100g tank, and while I have seen my common pleco hovering around some of the plants, it seems that he hasn't eaten parts of it.

I can highly recommend water sprite though. Even in low lighting it grows incredibly fast.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The broad leaf plants are the ones he will eat because he can stick to them. Go with some easy thin leaf plants. Water sprite was a good suggestion. Hornwort is one that comes to my mind.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! Even though it might be nibbled, would an Amazon Sword grow easily?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, sword is easy to grow.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Got a clump of water sprite today. Looks great in the tank!


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

if you get hornwort just know that it grows like a weed so does water sprite, thats why they are awesome plants tho


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, that's good to know. Can you break/snip it off and grow another plant?


----------

